# Gore Creek closed through Vail



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

How was that minturn run? I take it you were kayaking?....


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## RiversRohrer (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the warning.

Some more info found via Eagle River Valley Boaters facebook:

http://us1.campaign-archive1.com/?u=920b988ede8a0ae5083077658&id=106f3c004f&e=61f9aea457

"(Vail)—Gore Creek has been temporarily closed to boating from the Pulis Bridge, located at the intersection of South Frontage Road and Vail Valley Drive, west to the down-stream side of the Covered Bridge..."

"All Gore Creek boaters are permitted to launch their watercraft on the down-stream side of the Covered Bridge via the pocket park on the south side. No other use restrictions are in place on Gore Creek"


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Sherpa9543 said:


> How was that minturn run? I take it you were kayaking?....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Its quite fun. 250 is plenty of water to kayak it. Personally I think it has more action and more character than the upper Eagle.


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

What is upper Eagle then?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Eagle River goes=

Source - Camp Hale to Red Cliff

Gilman - Red Cliff to Tigiwon

S - Turns - Tigiwon to Dowd

Upper Eagle - Dowd to Avon (or Edwards)

Lower Eagle - Avon/Edwards to Eagle


----------

